# Dog sniffs out dope in cake



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

*Article Link*

TORONTO -- It was a sweet bust for customs drug dog Joker at Pearson International Airport. 

A 64-year-old Toronto man has been charged after authorities found 2.4 kilograms of cocaine, worth about $500,000, in a chocolate cake that was being brought into the country from Trinidad and Tobago. 

A man was returning last Sunday from the Caribbean country when he strolled into Joker. The dog alerted border guards that something was wrong with the cake, said Patrizia Giolti, of the Canada Border Services Agency. 

Giolti added the layer cake, which was wrapped in plastic and inside a cardboard box, was sent for further checks. 

"The cake was X-rayed and it showed anomalies," she said. "There were indicators showing something else was in the cake." 

RCMP Sgt. Marc Laporte said the identity of the suspect hasn't been released due to their ongoing investigation.

More on link

Way to go Joker!!


----------



## Shec (30 Jul 2009)

And if it was a chocolate *cheese* cake? That would certainly be detected if it was our personal customs dog/grocery bag inspector.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Aug 2009)

Would you be suggesting that cheese can defeat a drug dogs detection ability?  Because otherwise your post just has a ring of ignorant condescension to it.  
I stand by to be corrected.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Aug 2009)

I think he's referring to his own personal interactive, intuitive kitchen floor cleaner.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Aug 2009)

Way I read it too. His own pooch likes cheese. ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Aug 2009)

Ah.  Corrected and stamped "dumb".  I read it wrong.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2009)

This was discussed on TV:
http://www.spike.com/video/how-have-people/3031468


----------



## Shec (2 Aug 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Way I read it too. His own pooch likes cheese. ;D



To the point that we have to sneak it into the house. To paraphrase Kat: 





> personal interactive, intuitive kitchen floor cleaner *& * dishwasher pre-rinse cycle


      ;D


----------



## Yrys (11 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> in a chocolate cake



What a waste!

Shouldn't have put that in a choco cake ;'( ...


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

;D


----------

